# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  Quẩy cocobay với lợi nhuận trọn đời 0905605508

## nganmai68

COCO WONDERLAND RESORT
                   ĐÁNH THỨC GIẤC MƠ CỔ TÍCH _LỢI NHUẬN TRỌN ĐỜI 
Bạn đã từng một lần nghe kể về xứ sở thần tiên qua giọng nói trong trẻo của con trẻ? Nơi ấy có nàng Lọ Lem, Bạch Tuyết, Hoàng tử Ếch, Công Chúa ngủ trong rừng, có cả cậu bé gỗ Pinocchio…
Đó là giấc mơ cổ tích mà bất cứ đứa trẻ nào cũng muốn đánh thức để chúng trở thành hiện thực. Và Coco Wonderland Resort sẽ dệt nên đôi cánh mầu nhiệm để đưa con bạn đến với xứ sở diệu kỳ ấy	
Empire Group bằng những sáng tạo bất tận của mình đang làm nên một Cocobay không thể tuyệt vời hơn giữa lòng Đà Nẵng. Đến với Cocobay, bất cứ bạn là ai đều sẽ tìm thấy một nơi thuộc riêng về mình.
Nếu Coco Ocean Resort khơi nguồn hứng khởi cho sức trẻ tràn đầy, Coco Skyline Resort cho những trải nghiệm thú vị về loại hình Smart Condotel, Coco Ocean-Spa Resort đem đến sức khỏe tráng kiện và sắc đẹp rạng rỡ, thì Coco Wonderland Resort  http://cocobay-condotel.com/du-an/co...erland-resort/  sẽ là nơi gắn kết tình cảm ngọt ngào cho cả gia đình trong suốt kỳ nghỉ.
Quy mô dự án:
Số tầng: 31 tầng ( bao gồm 1 tầng hầm, 3 tầng TTTM, 28 tầng Condotel)
Tổng số căn condotel: 700 căn
Đơn vị vận hành: Empire Hospitality
Chủ đầu tư: Empire Group.	
VỊ TRÍ
CHỐN THẦN TIÊN NƠI TRẦN THẾ
Coco Wonderland Resort http://cocobay-condotel.com/du-an/co...erland-resort/  như một báu vật quý giá được bao bọc bởi biển Đà Nẵng tuyệt đẹp, dòng sông Cổ Cò hiền hòa, dãy núi Ngũ Hành Sơn kỳ vĩ và 2 sân Golf xanh mát.
Dự án còn nắm giữ vị trí đầy thuyết phục khi dễ dàng nối kết tất cả mọi tiện ích của Khu Tổ hợp Cocobay. Coco Wonderland Resort  http://cocobay-condotel.com/du-an/co...erland-resort/  hướng trực diện ra tuyến phố đi bộ sầm uất, nhộn nhịp với hàng loạt nhà hàng sang trọng, trung tâm mua sắm hiện đại và chuỗi hoạt động nghệ thuật đường phố độc đáo, sẵn sàng làm say mê bất cứ du khách nào.
coco-wonderland-1 
LỢI NHUẬN 
 Sở hữu Coco Wonderland Resort, khách hàng sẽ được Empire Group cam kết mức lợi nhuận tối thiếu 12% mỗi năm trong 8 năm đầu.
CKLN tối thiểu 12%/năm trong 08 năm đầu.
Chia sẻ lợi nhuận 80%: 20% từ năm thứ 9.
NH hỗ trợ vay 60% trong 15 năm.
Bàn giao full nội thất tiêu chuẩn 4 sao quốc tế.
Tặng ngay 15 đêm nghỉ đẳng cấp mỗi năm.
Được cấp sổ hồng - Sở hữu vĩnh viễn, pháp lý rõ ràng, sinh lợi trọn đời.
Được sử dụng miễn phí hàng trăm tiện ích đẳng cấp của tốt hợp giải trí hàng đầu Đông Nam Á Cocobay.


CONDOTEL CỔ TÍCH DÀNH RIÊNG CHO GIA ĐÌNH BẠN

Coco Wonderland Resort như một món quà ý nghĩa mà bạn dành tặng cho gia đình yêu thương của mình. Với những tiện ích được sáng tạo dành riêng cho con trẻ, cùng các hoạt động giải trí phù hợp với cả gia đình, Coco Wonderland Resort sẽ mang đến một kỳ nghỉ sống động và bổ ích cho cả nhà.
THÊM THÔNG TIN 
PKD :  0905605508

----------

